# March 2015 POTM Voting Thread



## runnah (Apr 13, 2015)

1. Michelle by @DanOstergren






2. Smoky Snowflake by @cdryden





3. As Night Turns to Day by @jsecordphoto





4. A few from the tracks by @cdryden





5. Coit Tower from the piers... by @Didereaux





6. Who needs medium format......I have a 55MP Nikon, by @tjphotography





7. Found Some Art by @PixelRabbit





8. DARK ROOM by @josecabrera 





9. The Owl and the Fog by @bulldurham





10. Elephant Seals by @bc_steve





11. In the Moment by @bulldurham





12. A Dollar and a Dream by @jsecordphoto





13. Madison Rowley, World Beard and Mustache Championship Winner by @DanOstergren





14. Doing a little preening by @Hunter58





15. Yet another people shot by @The_Traveler


----------



## Designer (Apr 16, 2015)

Bumping.

Only seven votes to date.  

Can non-members vote?


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 17, 2015)

It's a really really good set this month!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 19, 2015)

another great set this month! Love the owl in the fog


----------



## cdryden (Apr 20, 2015)

I voted for #3  As Night Turns to Day by @jsecordphoto. What a awesome job on that photo. There is a lot of good ones on here but that's the one for me. Nice job!


----------



## hiranjgarbhmissiermaharaj (May 15, 2015)

runnah said:


> 1. Michelle by @DanOstergren[/USER
> 
> Perfect and professional
> 
> ...


----------

